# Customized Kindle and other Ereader covers!



## LoveBunny (Oct 1, 2010)

While looking in vain for some nice colorful Kindle 3 covers, I came across a lady on Etsy who makes custom ones. Basically you either pick the design of the cases she has available or chat with her about a custom one, (she has a TON of fabrics available) then you tell her the Ereader you've got. She makes them for a bunch of different readers. With all the patterned designs, they're mostly geared toward the ladies. Pictured are two examples. I'm saving up for one but I wanted to share these here because they are so unique and pretty.http://www.etsy.com/shop/ElizabethDavidDesign?ref=seller_info


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've seen these before, they are pretty.  I have a pattern that I bought from a lady on Etsy, it makes a cover very similar to this.


----------

